# Rossman (Erickson) Lake in becker co.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have looked it up on the DNR web site but can anybody give me the information on this lake? I know that it is connected to Upper Cor. (sometimes I guess) but can anybody give me any more information?

Thanks...

David


----------

